# May 14th Team Shift EVENT - Neptunes/Canyons



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok Guys, the next team shift *event* is Saturday, May 14th. @ 1:30pm

We are going to meet in industry at 1:30 and wait around for about an hour untill 2:30 or so. 

We will then cruise over to Neptunes in Malibu for some lunch and then we will head out to some canyons in the area. There is going to be some spirited driving going on, so if you can, as always...bring a 2-way radio. Its gonna be fun.

***ALL NISSAN/INFINITY WELCOME ***

IF WE ARE NOT THERE, WE WILL BE AT THE EMPTY PARKING LOT NEXT TO BEST BUY. 

May 14TH at 1:30pm 
Home Depot Parking lot in City of Industry 
18131 Gale Ave 
Industry, CA 91748  
MAP!


Cliffs: 
1. Sat May 14th @ Home Depot Parking lot in City of Industry @ 1:30pm
2. 2:30pm Cruise to neptunes, eat lunch.
3. canyons.
4. bring 2 way radios! (aka walkie talkies)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

You know that there are a hell of a lot of cops on the canyons now right? Just incase you get caught, don't pull over, they'll probably confiscate your car anyway.


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

well, we will figure somthing out and do what we feel is safe. Its gonna be fun, anyhow...so come 1 come all...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude i'm not gonna drive to Industry then drive all the way to Neptunes. I live in Northridge.


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

bwahhaha...sue it your self. There should be people from all the different boards there.


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Bump for tomorrow! Atleast 15 confirmerd people coming from other nissan boards.


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is the link for pics/vids

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110902


----------

